# Scout LT



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Where is all slingshooting videos or nobody shoots anymore :question: :question: :question:

Anyway,here's couple


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn as always buddy! Have you tried the new SS black?
A bottle cap from 25 meters!? Awesome!!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice shooting big fella!! But you talk funny


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The Carbonaro Effect. C'mon...


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting as always!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn as always buddy! Have you tried the new SS black?
> A bottle cap from 25 meters!? Awesome!!!


Thanks man :thumbsup:

No I haven't.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Nice shooting big fella!! But you talk funny


Thanks SJAaz B)

Yeah I know, my "english" is terrible


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> The Carbonaro Effect. C'mon...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Great shooting as always!


Thank You very much SLINGDUDE :headbang:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting big fella!! But you talk funny
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Your shooting is top notch and so are your videos.

Also I am happy to see you love the School LT...mine has been overtaken by my daughter.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Your shooting is top notch and so are your videos.
> 
> Also I am happy to see you love the School LT...mine has been overtaken by my daughter.


Thank You very much MakoPat :headbang:

Scout LT is much better than I expected.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Always enjoy your videos


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Always enjoy your videos


Happy to hear Tag :headbang: B)


----------

